# Wheres the Chat



## div (May 24, 2010)

Wheres the chat at ... not that my opinion matters but I def dont like the change... I know it takes alot of work to change things around but I cant even find posts started by me I gotta surf through all my posts ... sry no like


----------



## rbranstner (May 24, 2010)

I believe they said that there isn't chat through this format but they are working on getting a chat through something else.


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 24, 2010)

Div said:


> Wheres the chat at ... not that my opinion matters but I def dont like the change... I know it takes alot of work to change things around but I cant even find posts started by me I gotta surf through all my posts ... sry no like


If you click advanced search and search your username it brings up all threads that you started first then all post. and you can chat here http://www.chatzy.com/265566000245


----------



## pineywoods (May 24, 2010)

Try reading a few of the "How To" wikis and learn some of the features or ask questions before slamming the platform


----------



## rbranstner (May 24, 2010)

Hang in there Div there is going to be a learning curve for us all but in a few weeks/months we will all be fine and we will love it. I am struggling with finding some things as well but I am getting there. If you are really hurting to find something start a post and someone will help you out.


----------



## Dutch (May 24, 2010)

There is no chat link like we had on the old site but chat can be found at http://www.chatzy.com/


----------



## lugnutz (May 24, 2010)

is there a way we can make chat link a sticky???  ok I'm new and never had time to get used to the old format..but I don't like it..that is not to say I won't ever like it, I mean it did take me almost all my childhood before I began to enjoy broccoli..hopint this don't take as long


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 24, 2010)

Div said:


> Wheres the chat at ... not that my opinion matters but I def dont like the change... I know it takes alot of work to change things around but I cant even find posts started by me I gotta surf through all my posts ... sry no like


Everyone's opinion matter here
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I have asked the moderators and admins to be on double duty for the next bit to make sure that your questions and concerns get the attention they deserve.

I am still learning as well.

If you are having trouble finding something just ask and we will do our best to get you an answer. If we don't know, we'll go straight to the software design team for an answer.

Hang in there!!


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 24, 2010)

Lugnutz said:


> is there a way we can make chat link a sticky???  ok I'm new and never had time to get used to the old format..but I don't like it..that is not to say I won't ever like it, I mean it did take me almost all my childhood before I began to enjoy broccoli..hopint this don't take as long


I plan to have the software design team place a link to chat in the top bar (or somewhere prominent) but I want to make absolute sure of what we are going to use going forward.

Chatzy may end up being it but I want to make sure that we use it for a few days and that it meets our needs before making a design change.


----------



## ron50 (May 24, 2010)

Definitely a big change but as was said try to give it time and post the things you don't like. Some of them may be able to be changed or work arounds exist.

We are definitely looking for constructive criticism.

Ron


----------



## suthrngrllr (May 24, 2010)

Sorry but I don't like the new site design. Just my honest opinion. Too hard to find things, even my signature was changed, no picture there anymore.


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 24, 2010)

Suthrngrllr said:


> I'm with ya. Sorry but I don't like the new site design. Just my honest opinion. tToo hard to find things.


It won't remain difficult. It's like the first time I went to the Tulsa zoo.. I had to study the map and walk around in circles trying to find the animals I wanted to see. The map is not to scale and it was a little tiring.

Now that I am a zoo member and we go 8-10 times each year, I love knowing exactly where to go, where all the good vending carts are and right where the restrooms are, etc.

I understand that you are finding it "too hard to find things" but that is something very fixable. Give yourself a little time and you might find that you have changed your mind about how difficult it is.

Maybe not.. but I do appreciate your feedback.


----------



## pineywoods (May 24, 2010)

Suthrngrllr said:


> Sorry but I don't like the new site design. Just my honest opinion. Too hard to find things, even my signature was changed, no picture there anymore.


Click on the "Wiki" tab at the top then click on "Browse All Wikis" near the top and there are some good tutorials there on how to use the new platform. Once you figure it out you will find it has lots of features that are better.


----------



## suthrngrllr (May 24, 2010)

Oh I'm not going anywhere, I like it here...lol. I guess I'm like a lot of others just not crazy about changes; but it will get easier with time I'm sure.


----------



## rio_grande (May 24, 2010)

It will be fine,,, it will take time to figure out and I guarrantee I will grumble about it. Having been part of a similar site transformation a few yrears ago everything said here is ritht on line with issues that crept up then.

A agree hope ya make chat work as that is where i spend the bulk of my time.

While we are asking questions how can I make the windows larger so i can read the print?


----------



## jjwdiver (May 24, 2010)

I'm fairly new to forums and all, but I seem to be doing OK just wandering around and looking behind this door and that wall and seeing what's in there, etc.  I like it, but then again I sit for hours staring at burning embers and I listen to Rock-N-Roll!


----------

